# 9 rats need rehomin



## ellie (May 23, 2009)

i have 9 pet rats that i would like 2 rehome so they can get the love and attention tat they need. i am curremtly living in skelmersdale in lancashire
i would like to rehome 
3 albino male rats (alex is 1 n 1/2 yrs old, sammy n aj is 6months)
2 black and white male rats (ben and jake are both 1 n 1/2 yrs old)
2 black male rats and a black female rat (these are brothers and sister they are 3 moths old)
1 brown male rat (3 months old)

none ov the rats have ad any health problems the reason that i want to rehome them is cos i have to many rats and its a shame because their not getting the love and attention that they need and deserve

if ya interested mi number is 07596227201

sorri but i cant manage to add pictures atm but will hopefully ad em soon


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: 13 rats need rehomin 6 girls 7 boys*

You haven't mentioned where you're located. Is there no background info about the rats and their rehoming situation?


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: 13 rats need rehomin 6 girls 7 boys*

We need more information if you want any of us to help you


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: 13 rats need rehomin 6 girls 7 boys*

I have just had a text - location is in Skem (I think that is in Lancashire, UK) and the ages range from 3 months to 1 and a half years


----------

